# Du lịch trong nước > Nhà hàng >  Nhà hàng ngon và rẻ ở Hà Nội

## 24hvang.com.vn

_Khi  đặt chân đến nhà hàng, quán ăn nào đó, điều gì khiến bạn nhớ mãi về nhà  hàng ấy và muốn quay trở lại? Là không gian? Món ăn, hay phong cách  phục vụ của các nhân viên?... Và với những ai dù chỉ một lần đặt chân  đến Nhà hàng Hương Viên 2 những yếu tố ấy đã trở thành thế mạnh của nhà hàng và chinh phục bạn ngay từ cái nhìn đầu tiên._   _Với tình yêu dải đất Việt Nam hình chữ S, yêu sự đa dạng của ẩm thực khắp bốn phương mang nặng tình người xứ sở.Với  hơn 18 năm kinh nghiệm trong lĩnh vực ăn uống với phương châm “ Tươi –  Sạch Ngon – Mới lạ”, Nhà hàng Hương Viên 2 tự hào mang đến cho Quý khách  những món ăn phong phú hấp dẫn, với hơn 100 món ăn mang đậm nét truyền  thống Việt Nam từ bình dân đến cao cấp của vùng đồng bằng, miền biển và  vùng núi rừng Tây Bắc và nơi đây đã trở thành một trong những địa chỉ ẩm  thực yêu thích của nhiều người._   _ Nhà hàng Hương Viên 2 chuyên về các món ăn dân tộc:_ _Ốc quê,gà ta, cá chép__... các món ăn thuộc đặc sản của núi rừng Tây Bắc hoang sơ, dân dã: l__ợn  Mường (hấp, nướng, xào lăn, giả cầy, xương sào măng, xương khoai sọ,  ...), Cầy, Dúi , Nhím Sơn La (hấp, nướng, xào lăn, lòng xào mướp, giả  cầy, xương sào măng, xương khoai sọ, ...)__ hay những món ăn hải sản từ bình dân đến cao cấp:_ _Cá trình, cá tầm, tôm...__  tất cả được chế biến cầu kỳ và cẩn thận, chắc chắn bạn và người thân sẽ  hài lòng bởi sự tinh tế, đậm đà phong cách ẩm thực tại đây._       Thịt lơn mường Tây Bắc      Thịt lợn Mán _ Tọa lạc tại Số 213 - 215 Nguyến Đức Cảnh, Hoàng Mai, Hà Nội, Nhà hàng Hương Viên 2 nổi  bật với không gian thiên nhiên rộng rãi, thoáng mát nhưng hết sức gần  gũi, thân thiện. Hẳn ai đến đây sẽ tha hồ lựa chọn đồ ăn với nhiều phong  cách mới lạ, độc đáo được chế biến bởi bàn tay tài hoa của những đầu  bếp chuyên nghiệp, có kinh nghiệm lâu năm._    _Menu  của nhà hàng cũng đa dạng với các món ăn cao cấp dùng trong liên hoan,  tiếp khách…và những món ăn đơn giản cho những thực khách muốn dùng bữa  trưa, bữa tối nhẹ nhàng. Không chỉ hài lòng với món ăn,  khi đến với Nhà hàng Hương Viên 2,  bạn, gia đình và người thân có thể quây quần bên nhau, thưởng thức đầy  đủ các tinh hoa đặc sản của ẩm thực dân tộc với giá cả rất bình dân, phù  hợp với mọi đối tượng khách hàng. Nhà hàng đảm bảo với khách hàng về  chất lượng tươi ngon của nguyên liệu chế biến! Vì thế bạn hoàn toàn có  thể yên tâm khi ăn uống tại đây!_    _Nhà hàng Hương Viên 2 là  thế giới thu nhỏ của những sắc màu và không gian ấn tượng, với đội ngũ  nhân viên tận tình, chu đáo, với bàn tay khéo léo của các đầu bếp,đây   là nơi thích hợp cho các buổi liên hoan, họp mặt, tiệc cưới, các loại  hình tiệc theo yêu cầu,..._  __ __ __ __ _Nhà  hàng nhận nấu cỗ, phục vụ tiệc cưới, hội nghị, sinh nhật, đám hỏi và  các loại hình tiệc theo yêu cầu. Miễn phí vận chuyển ( bát, đĩa, ly..)  phục vụ tại nhà, tận nơi._ _Nhà hàng Hương Viên 2 cung  cấp Lợn Mường Tây Bắc cho nhà hàng, gia đình, cơ quan,… Mổ và chế biến  tại nhà, mổ sơ chế, tẩm ướp sẵn ,đặt tiệc, hội nghị, cưới hỏi  ....... Với các các món ăn chế biến theo phong cách người mường Kim  Bôi-Hoà Bình. Kết hợp các gia vị như: Lá móc mật, hạt dổi, ớt mách......_ _Với một Menu thực đơn phong phú, dịch vụ cung cấp các món ăn "Tươi - Sạch - Ngon - Mới lạ"_ _đến tận từng Quý Khách. Nhà hàng nhận chế biến theo yêu cầu của Quý khách.Chỉ cần gọi điện đến_ _Nhà hàng Hương Viên 2 đặt tiệc là bạn sẽ có ngay những món ăn ngon miệng mà không cần phải đến nhà hàng._ _Ngoài ra Nhà hàng Hương Viên 2 còn cung cấp các loại đặc sản tươi sống:_ _Baba : 350.000VNĐ/con đã sơ chế và tẩm ướt_ _Cá Trình: 580.000VNĐ/kg đã sơ chế và tẩm ướt_ _Cá Tầm: 280.000 VNĐ/kg đã sơ chế và tẩm ướt_ _..._  
 __  _Hãy để cho Nhà hàng Hương Viên 2 có hân hạnh được tư vấn và phục vụ Quý Khách._ CHƯƠNG TRìNH KHUYẾN MẠI HẤP DẪN *CHÀO MỪNG NGÀY NHÀ GIÁO VIỆT NAM 20-11*. *Nhà hàng Hương Viên 2* có chương trình khuyến mại  dành tặng cho khách hàng. *Khách hàng đến với nhà hàng vào các ngày:* >> Thứ 2 và Thứ 5 : khuyến mại một đĩa nộm gà xé. >>  Thứ 3 và Thứ 4 : khuyến mại một chai bia Hà Nội hoặc một lon nước ngọt. >> Thứ 6, Thứ 7 và Chủ nhật : khuyến mại một đĩa nộm gà xé + một chai bia Hà Nội hoặc một lon nước ngọt. Chương trình áp dụng từ ngày 6/11 đến hết ngày 20/11/2012. _Địa chỉ cho bạn:_ _ NHÀ HÀNG HƯƠNG VIÊN 2_ _Địa chỉ: Số 213 - 215 Nguyến Đức Cảnh, Hoàng Mai, Hà Nội_ _Điện thoại: 0904 222 256._ _Email:_ _nh.huong.vien@gmail.com_ _Website: www.huongvien2.com_

----------


## flower.love

Hải sản Hương Việt - Nét ẩm thực độc đáo giữa lòng Hà Nội

Nghe cái tên thôi cũng hiểu Hải sản Hương Việt là nơi lưu giữ những giá trị truyền thống của người Việt. Bằng sự tinh tế từ trong cách chế biến món ăn đến việc trang trí nội thất, không gian của nhà hàng, Hương Việt trở thành một điểm dừng chân quen thuộc của nhiều thực khách trong và ngoài nước.

Tại địa chỉ số 22 - Đỗ Đức Dục – Mễ Trì – Từ Liêm – Hà Nội, gần Trung tâm hội nghị Quốc Gia, cách khu đô thị Mễ Trì, Keang Nam 250m, Hương Việt trở thành một địa điểm lý tưởng cho bạn cùng đối tác, hoặc gia đình, bạn bè có được những phút giây thoải mái nhất cùng những món ăn đặc sản của mọi vùng miền trên đất nước Việt Nam.



Hình ảnh nhà hàng Hải sản Hương Việt

Hải sản Hương Việt nổi bật với một không gian rộng, cổ kính, trên một nền cây xanh mướt, có ao cá, hồ sen. Với lối kiến trúc cổ điển – mang đậm nét đặc trưng của phố cổ Hội An xưa và nay, đến với Hương Việt quý khách sẽ được trải nghiệm và thưởng thức những món ngon đặc sắc, mang hương vị của cả ba vùng miền Bắc, Trung, Nam mà không nơi nào có thể sánh được.



Không gian rộng, cổ kính

Với một diện tích lớn, không gian vườn rộng, nhà hàng hai tầng sang trọng, nhà hàng Hải sản Hương Việt là điểm đến lý tưởng cho bữa tiệc sum họp gia đình, gặp gỡ đối tác, bạn bè.

Bỏ qua những ồn ào của phố xá, bước chân và Hương Việt tìm cho mình một góc nhỏ tại bàn ăn khu phố cổ, bạn có thể thưởng thức những món ngon, bình yên ngồi ngắm mây trời, khóm trúc, mái lá, nhìn đàn cá tung tăng bơi lội … đến đây, dường như những mệt mỏi, căng thẳng trong công việc đều tan biến hết.



Không gian vườn rộng

Hương Việt là lựa chọn hàng đầu cho bạn trong những buổi họp mặt gia đình, bạn bè và gặp gỡ đối tác bởi nhà hàng không chỉ có một không gian chung giành cho nhiều người, nếu bạn muốn một không gian riêng tư có thể chọn hệ thống phòng VIP được bố trí ở cả tầng một và tầng hai của nhà hàng. Phòng VIP được thiết kế rộng rãi với sức chứa từ 4 đến 12 trên một phòng. Ngoài ra, buổi họp lớp, liên hoan công ty sẽ thú vị và ấm cúng hơn khi được tổ chức trên không gian riêng tại tầng hai của nhà hàng với một phòng rộng có sức chứa lên đến 40 người.

Không chỉ có một không gian và kiến trúc độc đáo, Hải sản Hương Việt còn hấp dẫn thực khách bởi thực đơn phong phú và đa dạng với các món ăn từ hải sản được nhập trực tiếp từ vùng biển Nha Trang – một trong những nơi cung cấp hải sản tươi sống hàng đầu của Việt Nam.

Từ bàn tay tài ba của đội ngũ đầu bếp giầu kinh nghiệm được tuyển chọn kỹ lưỡng từ các khách sạn, nhà hàng nổi tiếng tại Nha Trang, Hà Nội, những món ăn ở đây luôn luôn hấp dẫn thực khách ở cách trình bày, trang trí đẹp mắt và hương vị khó quên trong từng món ăn của nhà hàng.

Với đội ngũ quản lý, nhân viên có kinh nghiệm cùng phong cách phục vụ nhiệt tình, chu đáo chắc chắn Hải sản Hương Việt sẽ làm hài lòng quý khách khi đến với nơi đây.



Kiến trúc độc đáo

Ngồi trong không gian của phố xưa, thưởng thức những món ăn được chế biến từ bàn tay khéo léo của những đầu bếp tài ba là một lựa chọn hấp dẫn dành cho bạn.


_Hân hạnh được phục vụ Quý Khách

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Nhà hàng Hải sản Hương Việt
Địa chỉ: 22 Đỗ Đức Dục, Mễ Trì, Từ Liêm, Hà Nội
Điện thoại: 04 8582 8534
Website: Hải sản Hương Việt - www.haisanhuongviet.vn
Facebook: Hai San Huong Viet_

----------

